# IGNITION SWITCH?



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

So, I've been having a starting problem lately. I put my key in the ignition, and I have to turn the key numerous times before I even get the starter to start turning the engine over. There is simply no reaction from anything when I turn the key, until it randomly decides to start. Sound like a bad ignition switch or connection to the ignition switch?


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm assuming its a 510. Is there any ticking sounds or any sort of dimming of gauge cluster lights? Or simply there is nothing at all occuring? More precise details will be a plus  

If nothing happens at all, then there could be three things: (assuming there is charge to the car's battery) it could be the fusible link which could be dying, the ignition switch- as you mentioned before, or the ignition coil- prolly a bad coil winding. 

My first guess was that it could most likely be the ignition switch. The reason for that is cuz in my 310 i had to wiggle the key in and turn it a few times- while pulling in and out on the key till it finally turned on. At first i thought it was the key of my 24 year old car, but then the key was remachined, and it did the same thing. It was my ingnition switch


----------



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

This is exactly what's been happening. I have to hold the key over and wiggle it and it will randomly start up. The console lights do not dim, so I figured ignition switch would be the logical culprit. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

From what I've read elsewhere, sounds like you having something similar to a pretty common prob. Mine was doing the same thing, except I was getting a click. 
You can disconnect the wire going to the solenoid....hook a test light to it and then turn the key off and on. If it doesn't light unless you wiggle the key, it's your ign sw. If if lights everytime, you have the common problem. 

The solution to the common problem is to either clean the contacts and connections at every point between the sw and the solenoid...or...put a relay in. Use the wire that goes to the solenoid as the trigger wire on the relay. Run a new wire(or equal gauge or thicker) from the battery, through an inline fuse, to the relay...then from the relay down to the solenoid. It's takes a very small amount of juice to trigger the relay. Once I put one in mine...I've never heard the click again. Never misses an engagement either. Oh..the ground...I just ran a short wire with a ring term to the screw that I used to mount the relay with. I squeezed it in between the two relays on the shock tower near the fuse box. You have to look for it. The relays are $3-4 at any parts store or stereo shop.

If it's you ign sw and you replace it...I'd suggest adding the relay or you rish burning out your new switch too.
Mike


----------



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok, I replaced the ignition switch and now when I turn it over, I get a loud click coming from what sounds like my starter. When I put the old switch back in there is no click. So, should I run the relay like posted above, or is there another place to look for this problem?


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

The click is most likely the solenoid trying to pull in, but not having quite enough juice. 

If you keep trying it, will it finally kick all the way in and start?

You can use a jumper wire (14ga or thicker) and go straight from the battery + to the solenoid(where the small wire connects). 

Make sure you're in neutral or out of gear since this will bypass any safety switches in the ign circuit. 

If the solenoid kicks all the way in and cranks the motor, put in the relay since your old connections are not letting enough current through. If it still only clicks, then you have a problem with your solenoid, which means you need another starter. 

Before replacing your starter.....make sure you battery is fully charged! Hate to see you buy a starter because the battery is dead.


----------



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the help. It will eventually turn over if I click it enough times, which leads me to think the wiring is old and it's not getting enough juice. I will try the jumper wire just to check though. Thanks again!


----------



## DAT310GXT (Sep 1, 2005)

I know its of poor quality, but maybe these diagrams of the ignition system of the A14/A15 datsun be of some service. Comes with text also. If any clarification is needed let me know. thanks.


----------



## hedcase510 (Jul 22, 2005)

OK, problem solved! I replaced the ignition switch which was fried after turning the key so much due to bad wiring. I then wired up the relay and it starts up everytime. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------

